# Any Experience in Audison Prima AP8.9 unit?



## RomanJohnston (Jun 24, 2014)

I love the Herts DEICI speakers I put in my car. They are kinda bright and forward, but also have an "Airy" sound stage. I am looking to upgrade, but I like my lower volume details in the music so dont want to get components that have to be pushed (louder volumes) to start to open up. I am running them on the stock amplifier in the car but from what I have been told the DSK speakers will not respond well to amplification.

Enter Audison Prima series. If I am looking at this correctly it looks like it will do most of my goals. Factory head unit input, sound processing and a very mild amp that dosn't over power the Prima Series speakers. I can see powering each separate in the front (Bi Amping?) with a channel giving me ultimate control, using the Prima separates in front, the coax in the back and using the last two channels to power a JL Micro Sub. 
1.Low volume friendly 
2.Highly tunable
3. Super Efficient Speakers with low power needs
4. All amplification needed in one tidy box.

Equipment List:
AMP & LOC & Controls = AP8.9bit
Fr Speakers = APK 165 (one channel driving each tweet and mid bass)
Rear = APX 6.5 - Normal amplification
Sub-woofer = JL CP108LG-W3v3 in ported box (Back two channels of amp or can use the output to go to its own amp if 130W is not enough for the JL)

My questions are.

1. Is my thinking sound
2. Has anyone auditioned or worked with this equipment and if so was it amazing, horrable, ok...not worth the investment...etc.

As you answer, remember I am not an SPL demon, I do love SQL, but dont need crazy volume, just solid volume.

Roman


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Saw this detailed at Audison training. Seems like a cool piece of kit that'd work nicely if your goal is factory integration, as seems to be the case. I've not heard the Audison Prima speakers but personally don't expect them to be terrible or, honestly, all that much different than the Hertz. All low end Hertz/Audison is efficient and bright.


----------



## RomanJohnston (Jun 24, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> Saw this detailed at Audison training. Seems like a cool piece of kit that'd work nicely if your goal is factory integration, as seems to be the case. I've not heard the Audison Prima speakers but personally don't expect them to be terrible or, honestly, all that much different than the Hertz. All low end Hertz/Audison is efficient and bright.


Thank you very much, I was kinda hoping that the charastics of the Hertz Low End would carry through to the Audison lineup. Maybe I will get the amp first, try it with the Hertz DSKs. The amp is very low power and should not be an issue. Get the sub, and upgrade the speakers only if needed.

I did notice that the Audison crossovers seem to be wired diffrenty than the Hertz....one crossover per speaker instead of one crossover splitting to both components. Would that make much of a diffrence?


Again...appreciate the feedback.

Roman


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

I've had a chance to listen to a set of Prima 6.5's. Sound exactly like the new Energies but more efficient, which makes sense since they're geared for the Prima amp ratings.


----------



## RomanJohnston (Jun 24, 2014)

Well I found an Audison Master Dealer here in town....they had the Prima series all wired up on a board with the exact Amp/processer I am looking at.

The AP8.9 unit is RIGHT up my alley. My current Deici series they said would work just find with the mildly powered amp.

I will power my tweets and mids in the front each with one channel that will chew up 4 channels of the amp.

I will change my rear speakers to the Audison AP-8 in the rear doors to give better mid bass, and use two of the amps channels for them.

I will then get a very efficient Hertz Energy series sub in a proper box and use the last two channels of the amp to power it.

I love this little unit. Does LOC duties, active crossover duties, EQ, Time Delay....and enough channels to power everything in the car propely and cleanly. 

I have a new Sonota, and its VERY quiet inside, will do a bit of sound deadening and should be amazing. Considering my current speakers are being powered by the very underpowered stock amp and I can crank it up loud enough for me already...the 35 clean WPC should do an amazing job filling my car with clean, bright lively music.

With so many with dreams of SPL and SQL crazy builds...know this probably wolnt get too many excited, but I think it will sound quite a bit better than the money spent would imply.

Roman


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

RomanJohnston said:


> Well I found an Audison Master Dealer here in town....they had the Prima series all wired up on a board with the exact Amp/processer I am looking at.
> 
> The AP8.9 unit is RIGHT up my alley. My current Deici series they said would work just find with the mildly powered amp.
> 
> ...


What is the pricing like on the Prima stuff?


----------



## RomanJohnston (Jun 24, 2014)

mires said:


> What is the pricing like on the Prima stuff?


The Amp that does everything is about $850.00, The AP-8 $225.00, the Sub and box I am expecting to be about $350.00.

I would have them install the Amp to my initial setup and run speaker wires to current Hertz Speakers.

I would later have them build the sub...I can run the wires. I can install the AP-8s my self 

Don't mind doing the sound deadening myself as a weekend project. Wheel wells, doors and trunk should cover the nosiest parts. Guessing $300.00 - $400.00 for the materials.

I don't want a system I have to really crank up to start getting the sound stage to show up....which is why I am kinda leaning in this direction. More of a scalpel approach opposed to a sledge hammer approach. With active crossovers and bi-amping, and all the tuning capability....I should really be able to get these speakers to sing.


----------



## yoshiki (Jan 20, 2014)

i am actually looking into this audison prima 8.9 as well due to its size. but the issue is the power to me. i am using dynaudio 242 2-way component speakers, what i read online is that these speakers are very power happy. 

what i was thinking is so bridge them into 4 channels, 1 channel for each side of the tweeter, and 1 for each side of midrange, to make my setup active. that would push it to run at 130w x4 at 4ohms. 

Rather than getting a huge amp 4/5/6 channel amp and then get a separate processor. 

what do you guys advise? 

thanks.


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any one with experience with those Audison Prima 8's. Just installed a set of Voce 6.5 components and thought about running a pair of those Prima 8s are midbasses up front either in the kicks or fiberglassed in sealed enclosures under the dash. 

Dodge Challenger


----------



## JTele (Aug 21, 2015)

Not to be reviving a dinosaur thread, but I'm wondering how this AP8.9 bit unit turned out for you? Or, if anyone else has any experience with the Audison AP8.9 bit unit, I'd certainly like to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Did one in a stock BMW 5 series. Nice power and its freaking tiny. Software is bit one. 

All in all I'd use it if I was the tune it every day type.


----------



## JTele (Aug 21, 2015)

DDfusion said:


> Did one in a stock BMW 5 series. Nice power and its freaking tiny. Software is bit one.
> 
> All in all I'd use it if I was the tune it every day type.


So, it's a bit finicky with the tuning? I'd pretty much like to tune it and leave it if possible. Are they reliable?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't say, haven't heard about the owner since so I guess it's ok. I had a bit one a few years ago so I know the software.


----------



## JTele (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok......thanks!


----------



## tjframe (Jun 17, 2015)

I have had one for a little over 2 months now along with the monoblock amp that goes with it

I'm actually replacing it if anyone wants to buy it. Upgrading to a Helix Pro and multiple amps system.

The unit has been totally trouble free for me and no issues with noise or clicking or anything weird. Software is easy to use and have had no issues messing around with it. 100% trouble free so far.

*Pluses:*

Next to the DSP with 10 channels, this has the most channels of any single DSP I know of - 8 powered channels and one dedicated to the subwoofer for a total of 9. All channels can be controlled via the windows app, including timing, eq, crossovers points and slopes etc.

The app is easy to use and fun to tinker with. I use a USB cable to my laptop.

Both units are very small and compact.

*Minuses ( for me at least)*

35 watts per channel is not really enough for my needs. I have the midrange bridged to 70 watts, which is still not enough. I'm going to amps that provide 180watts per channel. I have 35watts to the tweeter-less midranges, and also 35 to the rear fill. For some people focused on a SQ setup I have no doubt the unit would be ideal. It gets loud.. just not loud enough for my old man ears I think it's a "your mileage may vary" thing. For example in this video an installer puts it into a pro fighter's truck and they both seem to be happy with its performance: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5Loa8b6884

Unit is an all in one "black box" with no real expansion capabilities so no way to increase power to the setup. So this could be an advantage, or a problem, depending on your needs.

Channel EQ is more limited compared to something like the Helix. This may or may not be a big deal, but obviously some people may want very precise control.

I was going to put the system into my wife's car, but if someone has their heart set on one I would sell it. I don't see them used for sale all that often.


----------



## JTele (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks, TJ! That's some great info! Like the OP, I'm thinking that this unit may be ideal for my needs. I don't need a lot of power, and I would definitely like to have the kind of control this provides. Do you mind me asking how much you're looking to get for your 8.9 bit? Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## tjframe (Jun 17, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Skippman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking for some more input on this amp/proc. I'm wanting to replace the factory amp and speakers on my 2015 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. I'm planning on running optical out from my head unit to this and using it to drive two sets of Hertz HSK 165's (one set in the dash, one in the roll bar). Would this be a good match? I drive 95% with the top on for the record.


----------



## JTele (Aug 21, 2015)

Skippman said:


> Looking for some more input on this amp/proc. I'm wanting to replace the factory amp and speakers on my 2015 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited. I'm planning on running optical out from my head unit to this and using it to drive two sets of Hertz HSK 165's (one set in the dash, one in the roll bar). Would this be a good match? I drive 95% with the top on for the record.


I would think it would be good match, but before venturing into the Audison AP8.9 bit world, there are probably a couple of things you might want to know.

First, the AP8.9 bit doesn't have an abundance of power (35 watts RMS per channel), so if you're looking for a system that'll really scream, this probably isn't the unit to purchase. However, you can bridge channels to provide more power to certain components if need be. I drive a '15 Camry, and this unit provides more than enough power for my needs.

Secondly, when these units first came out, it seems that a good number of people had issues with them. I'm sure you could find some threads here if you do a search for them. I've only had mine for a few weeks now, but it's working flawlessly, so I suppose it's possible that Audison has tried to remedy the initial ailments.

I'm not running optical, so I can't comment in that regard. All in all, though, I think it's a pretty decent unit. The eight channels plus an outlet for a sub (no amplification on the sub) makes it very versatile. The price is a bit high at $1000, but I got mine for $750, so they can be found a little cheaper if you check around with some dealers. The beauty of it is that it's quite small and also integrates a DSP and an amplifier into one unit, so it's especially nice if you want to tuck it away somewhere so that it isn't visible or in the way of things. On the other hand, if you want to upgrade to a higher-powered amp later on, you'd need to get another DSP as well. If you haven't looked at the Helix DSP, it would be worth looking into. Of course, you'd need an amp with it, but it seems to be a pretty nice unit. I probably would've gone that route if I had a little more $$$ to spend.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tjframe (Jun 17, 2015)

As you can see, JTele and I are in agreement. It sounds like he's enjoying his, as I enjoyed mine.

I just had mine taken out this week to make room for a Helix Pro and 2 Biketronics amps. Wow when you go from 35 to 180 watts per channel you can really hear/feel the difference. The Audison was great, but I wanted the midbass to dig DEEEEP

I suspect that if the Audison came standard with say 75-100 watts per channel it would be simply unbeatable for 95% of customers. The Helix does have finer control, but for most people I'd imagine the 8.9 is more than enough.

Mine is now available cheap if anyone wants it, by the way


----------



## Skippman (Dec 9, 2008)

That's my concern is he power output. I'm putting this in a jeep and I do drive with the windows down quite a bit in the spring and fall. I like the Prima because of its small footprint which would allow me to install it in the factory location. I also think having all the time alignment and tuning options will help me deal with the unusual speaker configuration.


----------



## tjframe (Jun 17, 2015)

Skippman you have a PM


----------



## shterling (Feb 24, 2016)

unfortunately bad experience, i bought AP8.9 six months ago in Italy for 640 euro and got it installed on my wife's car by a professional car audio installer, it worked perfectly with a very clean and top quality sound, my own car is installed with helix pro dsp+focal amp fps 4160 and focal 2300x connected to focal KRX3 and kr2 speakers on the rear and i was not able to tell the differences, the audison sounded better with a regular focal KR speakers, but that didn't last a lot, six months and the drc (wired remote control stopped working) when i went to my installer he told me that he can't get through to the amp pc interface and he thinks its some kind of control circuit malfunction, audison is very highly regard car audio firm, the ap8.9 is their low level and probably low quality amp, since they can't solve the issue localy they want me to send it through their local dealer from my country to Italy, they saying it will take 6 to 10 weeks, so now you will have to decide whether you want a very high quality sound with a very low build quality that will go back and forth to italy and who knows what after.


----------

